
Why you should start programming on Unix - wkoszek
http://www.koszek.com/blog/2017/01/28/why-you-should-start-programming-on-unix/#.WJNnBkGPAOo.hackernews
======
Koshkin
I agree with the author/OP. UNIX may be not perfect (what is?), but I, too,
believe that it is the best we have, and there are lessons to be learned. UNIX
is an OS, an API, a library (and a good one!), and an IDE. In fact, it was
created as a programmer's OS. Modern UNIX-based operating systems can be
called "UNIX" in a very limited sense, almost to the point of that being
largely irrelevant. The bloat, heavy-weight desktop environments, many of the
GUI-based tools - all of that is goes against the minimalist philosophy and
design of UNIX as it was originally conceived. Some may see it as being
"primitive", in a certain sense, just as people call the C programming
language primitive, but there is beauty in the fact that one can accomplish so
much using such "primitive" tools.

~~~
wkoszek
Thanks. Can't do anything but agree with your comment.

------
DrScump
Well, it helps that compilers and tools are free and bundled in already,
available right there from the command line.

~~~
wkoszek
That is true. Also I think Homebrew/apt-get are so easy to use nowadays, that
getting tools is very easy. And in 99% it mostly works.

